# 127.0.0.1 port 1564/5?



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

I do a netstat -an and 127.0.0.1 keeps coming up on port 1564 and 1565 as established. why is this showing up as such? 127.0.0.1 is a loop back ping yet it is showing as a connection establish port(s).

z


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

According to IANA (http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers), those ports are Pay-Per-View ports. Are you using Windows Media Edition?


----------

